# tullibee



## canadianmoose

ok, ive seen some post's talkin about tullibee's... what the heck is a tullibee? looked at a picture of one, and it looked almost like what we call a herring? same family...same fish?


----------



## carp_killer

well its basically a small whitefish they are the best smoked fish you will find and they are very fun to fish for but also rather chalenging


----------



## canadianmoose

so sounds like it is probably what we call a herring... (cisco)


----------



## blhunter3

Look at this

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/areas/fisher ... efish.html


----------



## carp_killer

yep a tullibee is sometimes called a cicsco


----------



## canadianmoose

yeah that would be them. never caught many of them...


----------



## crewhunting

Watch out when you catch one they really stink.


----------



## fargojohnson

uke:


----------



## lowrider

i was @ a lake with some friends and caught probably 70 tullibee in about 6hrs.. every 25sec. after i put my line in the water i would get one.. they are fun to fish.. never nibble.. always bite hard.. just kept throwing em back down the hole.. i hear they are terrible to eat.. but we kept the mound of perch we caught....mmmm delicious... i have videos of me catching the tullibees.. good ol sask..


----------



## Feather Freeks

take a tullibee to ur local meat store and get it smoked once, you'll think twice on eating them. they are deliciuos.


----------



## carp_killer

tullibees normally bite VERY light its just a weight difference in the pole that is normally noticed but they fight hard. smoked tullibee is mmmm just thinking about it makes me hungary


----------



## blhunter3

How do you catch these things? I cannot catch them for the life of me.


----------



## carp_killer

well i wont be up this weekend but i should be the following weekend and if you want i can show ya a few of the tricks


----------



## canadianmoose

they travel in schools, so ussually if u get 1 u will get more... the couple that i have caught have tasted alright, and ive never smelled anything bad from them lol ussually bite light... but fight hard, just like a whitefish.

my biggest use for them is following them in the summer, cause the muskie arent far behind them


----------



## carp_killer

thats a good idea ive never thought of using one for muskie before and there considered a rough fish so it would be legal


----------



## canadianmoose

well i didnt mean use them for bait... i just ment that the muskie will be feeding on them... but if its legal in your area they would make a great bait


----------



## carp_killer

well im gunna go give um a try again in the morning ill hopefully have some pics to post


----------



## carp_killer

well heres a few pics of them 15 total 2 were over 2lbs got out a little late or would have got more was weird they were all big or small no medium sized ones


----------



## Horker23

2 Differnt year classes :roll:


----------



## carp_killer

went out again this morning and it SUCKED only got 4 and 3 were small and one was 2.4lbs


----------



## glenns

Trapper2 are you gonna fillet those tubille or smoke them, if you take them to a meat market to be smoked do you take them wole filleted or just gutted


----------



## carp_killer

just cut head off, run knife to split the bottom of the fish, pull guts out, soak in salt water brine 24hrs then kinda spread the 2 flaps on the smoker till they done then i stand them on end so the extra oil can run out then eat up :beer: i do it all myself. now i just need ice to come on or figure out how to catch them in the summer. theres one old timer up here that claims he gets them in the summer but i think he full of crap


----------

